# Why is this idiot talking to me?



## RehabRalphy (Apr 9, 2009)

Kaffir2, aka the worst sav keeper, keeps harssassing me. 

First off, I made this new youtube account just to post my 1 video. I dont reply to anyone, and I don't post comments on videos. I dont know how this idiot found me, but its getting anoying.

Anyone who drowns their reptiles because they think it'll give a since of heroism is a low life piece of shitaki-mushrooms.



> still here. still the winner.
> buzzy is 3, chocs is 2, kuchi, the little girl, is 1 (but she's only been here a couple months and wasn't very big)
> did you notice what became of korean death kid, aka dave vicious?
> did you notice what became of doctor sam sweet?
> ...



I'm at work right now, can't access youttube to read what else he has to say. But I will when I get home.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 9, 2009)

If he has your email address he could have found you that way.


----------



## fleco_brown (Apr 9, 2009)

ok I'm lost what happened? Where did this person know you from? He followed you to youtube to harass your youtube page??


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a little unclear as to what happened or what's being said :!:


----------



## Tux (Apr 9, 2009)

That lardass is an idiot. who's Sammy?


----------



## BSM (Apr 9, 2009)

The guy is just a fat slop who wants to prove to everyone that the old text books are the way to house savannahs. Yet he killed about 3 savannahs by drowning them and killed a bunch more with his bad husbandry, he shouldnt be allowed to own any animals. This is what i think you should due report him to youtube then just block all his emails thats how you deal with A$$es or everytime he sends you something post it on a public forum and he stops. I know many monitor people that he has been giving these types of emails to and they did that and for the most part he stops.




Bryan


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 9, 2009)

jmiles50 said:


> Yeah, I'm a little unclear as to what happened or what's being said :!:



Me too!

Did he drown them on purpose?


----------



## BSM (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes he did it for punishment as the savannahs tail whipped or are mean as he wants to hold them and keep 5 in fish tanks. He is the text book example of an animal abuser and should have all his animals taken away and put in proper homes.


----------



## LareReptiles4Life (Apr 9, 2009)

He held them under the water because they bit him and thats how you get a sav to let go...you hold it under the water until it drowns....didn't you know that!! j/k j/k


----------



## MMRR - jif (Apr 9, 2009)

I do believe that this is the person that will let his monitors exhaust themselves in deep water and just before they succumb and go under he "saves" them, thus making them submissive and dependent. BS!! What he is doing is drowning their spirit and who wants an animal with no spirit or sense of natural behavior?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 9, 2009)

Sammy is/was another Admin on this site (not sure if hes still around though)


Ya, I'm with all you guys. I dont know whats going on. He just found me through youtube and is harassing me. I don't respond back. Never talked to him. When he attempted to post his **** on here, I do believe I commented. But I didnt harass him.

I have no idea what hes telling me, and nor do I care. But if hes mentioning people that use to be on here, then obviously hes trying to use me as a third party.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 9, 2009)

Seems like I remember his name from another tegu forum....if it's the same guy...

Sounds like an emotionally imbalanced bully who will thrive on whatever attention he will get from your Youtube interactions. Who knows how far he will go. I agree with the other post-report him and band his email. Don't respond. He'll go away.


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh I bet thats that abnocious fat guy whats his name, Oh yeah, he thinks hes some kind of Youtube star and that he is the great wisdom that is reptiles. 
I encountered his videos when I was first researching about tegus. 

I looked at maybee 3 of his and me not knowing that much about reptiles could tell this guy was an idiot and didnt watch another. The only problem is, that he has like 900 videos on there and adds another every day almost. 

The sad part is, you see tons of people asking him very important questions about their animals and how to care for them and he replys to just about every person, its that advice that is what you can tell is wrong, and not only that, but in the videos the animals are kept in the most ramshackle enclosures and their always really dirty looking etc. That was another red flag for me that this guy does not know anything, or if he does, he doesn't practice what he preaches. 

I believe I am talking about the right fat guy on there, and I'm not gonna say who he is bc I believe that is the point is to not have anyone else go to him, but if that isn't the right guy then just say shut up Cory but I'm pretty sure I know who it is your talking about. 

I would not want him e-mailing me I know that haha


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh man, he's sick! That's the kind of stuff that gets under my skin...


----------

